# Oden cleared to play....



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Tom Penn just said on Wheelz' show that Greg can start playing again. Going to play against Channing!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Quick reported the same thing on The Fan. He said the Blazers are "going to light a fire under him.......and take the kid gloves off."


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

What's the Fan?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What's the Fan?


1080AM or "1080 The Fan" Sports Talk Radio. aka Issac and Big Suke.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What's the Fan?



It's an AM radio station that consists of guy talk/fart jokes and boring baseball games. :biggrin:

GREAT to hear that Greg can finally play!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What's the Fan?












Great album. one of my all time faves. :clap:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Wasn't he only cleared to play 3-on-3? That's what they said on Courtside last week.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

It still is not gonna hit me until I see Oden IN a Blazer uniform in the 1st preseason game...


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Let the great experiment begin!

- Dr. Tobias Fünke


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Penn just said the team doctors just gave him the green light today and he was playing a little one-on-one, 2 on 2, pick-n-roll kinda' stuff. You know once guys like BRoy hear about this, they'll be down here in a heartbeat to play with him. Penn also said that since Frye has been around all summer, he's the guy that's going to be banging against him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

woo! woo! woo! woo!


hehehehehehehehehe!!

WOOO!!!!


LET'S SEE THE VIDEO!!! WOOO!!!!!!

a-hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What's the Fan?


A radio program in Portland that isn't as bad as the majority of you think.

I do not understand the 1080 bashing that goes on here....but then again....I don't need to!

Hey, HCP, I have a question for you that I think I already know the answer to. Are you, or aren't you the guy, in the 2007 lottery party video (in which we landed the #1 pick....duh), that grabs his head and says "oh my god" in to the camera? I do believe it's you, and I'm sorry if it's already been brought up on the board. I've been on the board since '03, but I don't remember reading about that. The point being, is that my friends and I watch the video damn near every weekend (cuz it gives us goosebumps) and that part of the video alway cracks us up. I suppose it's because we can relate. We felt the same way.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

That is me, but how did you figure that out? That's some top secret stuff. There are people out there that would pay for that info!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

What's Nate Mac's suggested report date? The 25th? There will be videos on the web in a few weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That is me, but how did you figure that out? That's some top secret stuff. There are people out there that would pay for that info!


For me I think it was when you said "Who is that handsome guy at (insert time on video)?"


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That is me, but how did you figure that out? That's some top secret stuff. There are people out there that would pay for that info!


I didn't put it together until I saw one of your million different avatars. You were wearing the same Blazers shirt/hoodie in your avatar that you were wearing on the video. Hey man, your reaction was friggin' classic. I couldn't have related more.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Entity said:


> For me I think it was when you said "Who is that handsome guy at (insert time on video)?"


Kind of my point. I don't remember it being brought up here, but that's because I don't read every thread. I've been here for 5 years, but I truly don't get in to every single thread. Not because I'm too busy, cuz I'm not, but because I'm too lazy. hahaha!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Entity said:


> For me I think it was when you said "Who is that handsome guy at (insert time on video)?"


It's not my fault I'm handsome! Ask DAN's sister!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

All I have to say is . . . poor Channing.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Reep said:


> All I have to say is . . . poor Channing.


What Channing said last year, "_That_ is a beast!"

What Channing will probably say this year, "Coach, I uh... it hurts. A lot. Can I go back to playing power forward now?"

(edit): And Go Blazers indeed (re: binary).


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Look out 24 Hour Fitness, Oden is cleared to play!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Good news for you guys, you will finally win a ring.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Good news for you guys, you will finally win a ring.


I'm getting married? Sweet, who's the lucky girl?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dan said:


> I'm getting married? Sweet, who's the lucky girl?


The poster GregOden :lol:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Entity said:


> What Channing said last year, "_That_ is a beast!"
> 
> What Channing will probably say this year, "Coach, I uh... it hurts. A lot. Can I go back to playing power forward now?"
> 
> (edit): And Go Blazers indeed (re: binary).


:cheers:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

liekomgj4ck said:


> The poster GregOden :lol:


is this really emoticon worthy?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> is this really emoticon worthy?


Everything is smiley worthy. 

Although emoticon is emotion by the way.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Good news for you guys, you will finally win *another* ring.


There.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Everything is smiley worthy.
> 
> Although emoticon is emotion by the way.


come again? I'll break it down for you emote + icon = emoticon

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=emoticon there ya go lil buddy, that should make it all clear for ya.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

he has been playing for awhile. i think we are all going to be VERY spoiled for 10 years or so.

btw, liekomgj4ck, the players in your sig would be lucky to win 20 games next season.

truth.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

drexlersdad said:


> he has been playing for awhile. i think we are all going to be VERY spoiled for 10 years or so.
> 
> btw, liekomgj4ck, the players in your sig would be lucky to win 20 games next season.
> 
> truth.


The key word is, next season.

Watch out 2 seasons from now though.

The offense from Rose, Deng and Tyrus is going to be outstanding.

I really think they will mesh well offensively with a very tight sound defense to back it up with.


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

Imagine having been captivated for almost a year by some terrorist group. All you eat is only an upgrade to what the pigs eat. You can almost see the bacteria in the water they give you. No shower, No AppleBees or Sharis. You're treated like an animal & tortured heartlessly...Worst of all, you are missing an entire season of Hannah Montana & you know none of your family members records it in case you came back. You're in the worst situation of your life up to the point that you're starting to feel hopeless... All of a sudden came the time when you were left unguarded & a helicopter luckily found you & came for the rescue. You are free at last. You can now go to Benihana & eat good food. Imagine your first cold gatorade exprience. How good must it feel to take your first bubble bath at home. This is Greg Oden writing & this is how I feel right now. I have been itching to play long long time ago but KP & company wont allow me. I will play basketball like a husband would make love to his wife after 1 year of separation.

Seriously though, aren't you happy for Greg He can finally play the game he loves? I'm sure students who graduated recently share the same feeling. At last the time I've been patiently waiting for has come.

PS. I (real me) was driving today & a thought just came to my head: Greg Oden is a Portland Trailblazer. I was a little drowsy so I zip some Red Bull, asked myself what my name is, where am I... After I verified my consciousness, I caught my lips saying "Greg Oden is a Trailblazer" multiple times as if I still can't believe it. How weird am I?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I have been playing NBA 2k8 a lot this summer on PS3 (after having dropped a whopping 9.98 at Target to get it on clearance) and have been loving the Oden action in it. Hey, at least it's something, right?

I gotta say that I'm pumped for this season and can't wait to see Oden bring the hoop down at the RG after embarrassing Lamar Odom during the first regular season game.


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I have been playing NBA 2k8 a lot this summer on PS3 (after having dropped a whopping 9.98 at Target to get it on clearance) and have been loving the Oden action in it. Hey, at least it's something, right?
> 
> I gotta say that I'm pumped for this season and can't wait to see Oden bring the hoop down at the RG after embarrassing Lamar Odom during the first regular season game.


I heard, if indeed true, the Blazer-Laker opening day war will be in LA. Either way, it's a National TV game (almost certainly) so I'm just as happy when people see us going crazy as seeing people in LA pissed.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> It's not my fault I'm handsome! Ask DAN's sister!


 Dan's your daddy?


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I have been playing NBA 2k8 a lot this summer on PS3 (after having dropped a whopping 9.98 at Target to get it on clearance) and have been loving the Oden action in it. Hey, at least it's something, right?
> 
> I gotta say that I'm pumped for this season and can't wait to see Oden bring the hoop down at the RG after embarrassing Lamar Odom during the first regular season game.


Wait. There's no way 2k8 was selling for 9 bucks. Was this a weekend thing? Where do you live?!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/121790850650380.xml&coll=7

Quick article


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Miksaid said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/121790850650380.xml&coll=7
> 
> Quick article


Sweet! Man... I cannot wait to see Greg play. He is going to be such a HUGE difference maker this year, it's going to be ridiculous in a few years from now if he can stay healthy.
Poor Channing had to be his first victim to receive the punishment.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

"Everything is a dunk, Greg!" Demopoulos shouted. "Everything is a dunk!"

Oden obliged, catching the passes in midair and finishing with mostly soft one-handed dunks. Occasionally, however, he unleashed a violent two-handed dunk, which raised the eyebrows of Demopoulos, Frye and Penn.

"That's some nasty stuff," Penn said. "And we're not even going full speed." 





Thanks For Posting Miksaid


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> Let the great experiment begin!
> 
> - Dr. Tobias Fünke


Maybe we could have him attend a stage-fighting workshop with Carl Weathers.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

nikolokolus said:


> is this really emoticon worthy?


Apparently it was funny.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*drool*


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Miksaid said:


> Wait. There's no way 2k8 was selling for 9 bucks. Was this a weekend thing? Where do you live?!


A friend of mine got it in Vancouver, WA. He couldn't believe it either so he got one for himself and one for me.

I'm guessing it was an error and someone got confused with the PS2 version.

You also have to take into consideration that he bought it a month ago.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> The key word is, next season.
> 
> Watch out 2 seasons from now though.
> 
> ...


I agree man. I think it would be better for you guys to go through a learning year next year actually. And then get a high pick in the lottery, and have your players have a year of experience. I think you guys will be able to surprise lots of teams the following year and not only get into the playoffs, but i think past the 1st round, if ya'll can find a place to trade Hinrich for a big.

Rose, Gordon, Deng, Thomas, Noah.... Hinrich, Stephelosia (sp?), Nocioni, Gray??? Is that the 9 man rotation? Anyway, trading like Gray and Hinrich for a nice, younger Center to start and have Noah, Thomas and that guy be the 3 man rotation in the post would be very nice. And then ya'll will add a nice player in the lottery, and you guys are set for a long, long time.

Anyway, yea, i'm done, lol. I like the bulls. good luck.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Oden said he already has made progress during his season on the sideline. 
I always thought that Greg sidelined for the year would be a blessing in disguise for our team and Greg. And well, our team got better and we added Bayless (something we might have not done with Oden). Here are some awesome quotes that make me feel that Oden will be better at bball than he ever has been...



Oregon Live said:


> > He has practiced jump shots, jump hooks and post moves exclusively.
> >
> > "All of that is *at least 50 percent better *than what it was," Oden said confidently.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for next year.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> The key word is, next season.
> 
> Watch out 2 seasons from now though.
> 
> The offense from Rose, Deng and Tyrus is going to be outstanding.


This is OT, but what in the world has given you the impression that Tyrus will help form an "outstanding" offense?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

I almost posted the same thing last night. He averaged 6.8 PPG last season on 0.423 FG%. Other than putbacks and alley oops, he doesn't really seem to have much of an offensive game. I know he's young and still has "upside", but he's been in the league two seasons now and hasn't shown much progress toward realizing the mythical "upside" that made the Bulls covet him over LaMarcus Aldridge.

So, at this point, I'd have to say if you're counting on TT to be your 3rd leading scorer, I hope you have GREAT team defense because you'll be lucky to average 85 PPG as a team.

BNM


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Guys, don't razz the Bulls fan. He had kind words for us didn't he? Let's focus more on Oden.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> I agree man. I think it would be better for you guys to go through a learning year next year actually. And then get a high pick in the lottery, and have your players have a year of experience. I think you guys will be able to surprise lots of teams the following year and not only get into the playoffs, but i think past the 1st round, if ya'll can find a place to trade Hinrich for a big.
> 
> Rose, Gordon, Deng, Thomas, Noah.... Hinrich, Stephelosia (sp?), Nocioni, Gray??? Is that the 9 man rotation? Anyway, trading like Gray and Hinrich for a nice, younger Center to start and have Noah, Thomas and that guy be the 3 man rotation in the post would be very nice. And then ya'll will add a nice player in the lottery, and you guys are set for a long, long time.
> 
> Anyway, yea, i'm done, lol. I like the bulls. good luck.


Good point, I think it is pretty obvious the Bulls probably need a consolidation trade AND another lottery pic. As it stands at this moment we won't be much without some heavy learning and a few new players.



blazerboy30 said:


> This is OT, but what in the world has given you the impression that Tyrus will help form an "outstanding" offense?


1. Derrick Rose and Deng are here to stay. Rose has a great passing game and will make the PF's and C's better. Deng is a great forward that will play along with Tyrus. In essence those things will make things easier for Tyrus. Tyrus himself will improve.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Tyrus will imrpove more as he is given more playing time. He is young and has the potential. I think he eventually can be a nice 3rd option.


----------



## ElKoPay (Oct 12, 2007)

Amandalyn said:


> I will play basketball like a husband would make love to his wife after 1 year of separation.


So Greg will only play basketball really hard for 30 seconds, apologize to the coach because his stamina ain't what it used to be, then Nate will say he understands since it's been a while, then Greg will put on Sportcenter in the locker room? 

On a serious note, Greg is a freakin monster. I think people and the media are underestimating the impact he's going to have on the league. He'll be one of the best post defenders from day 1 and his offensive game is more developed than most realize. There's not many guys out there that will be able to stop him 1-on-1. I think he'll be able to score 12 points a game on just garbage points and could add another 8-10 on set plays for him. 18ppg is not out of the question IMO.


----------

